#  > > >  >  > Форум >  > > >  >  > Лингвистический форум >  > > >  >  > Лингвистический форум >  > > >  >  > Старописьменный монгольский >  > > >  >  >  Канон на маньчжурском

## Мингалаба

Надеюсь узнать отклики на тенденцию возрождения внимания к маньчжурской ваджраяне. Маньчжурский канджур представлен на сайте известной тайваньской буддийской организации Фагушань. Если я не ошибаюсь, то эта тема имеет определённый исторический и тантрический потенциал. Сообщается, что в библиотеке Питерского университета есть маньчжурские тексты Канджура (издание 1794 года).

http://buddhistinformatics.ddbc.edu.tw/manchu/

http://www.digento.de/titel/103707.html

----------

Аминадав (31.12.2012), Германн (31.12.2012)

----------


## Кунсанг

Думаю нет маньчжурской тантры, есть переводы тантр на маньчжурском. Это как сказать монгольская тантра будет.

----------

